# Prayers for Rodney and his family.



## woodtickgreg (Apr 7, 2018)

I meet Rodney at his work to load up the drill press I drove down for, as we where loading it he got a phone call from his dad and was informed that his moma passed away. I was as stunned as he was, put a real damper on things. He kept it together pretty good but you can't hide hurt. Everyone say a prayer for him. His hospitality was exceptional, he had to leave right away and told me to stay at his house and wait for the guys for our meeting. So we will have it anyway in his honor.
My heart hurts for him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 19


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 7, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I meet Rodney at his work to load up the drill press I drive down for, as we where loading it he got a phone call from his dad and was informed that his moma passed away. I was as stunned as he was, but a real damper on things. He kept it together pretty good but you can't hide hurt. Everyone say a prayer for him. His hospitality was exceptional, he had to leave right away and told me to stay at his house and wait for the guys for our meeting. So we will have it anyway in his honor.
> My heart hurts for him.


This is terrible. I got a call like that a year ago and know how he feels. Prayers go out for him and his loved ones.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 7, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers go out to Rodney and his family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 7, 2018)

Rodney, you and your family are in my prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rich P. (Apr 7, 2018)

I know how that feels as well, my thoughts are with you Rodney.

RichP.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry for your loss Rodney.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 7, 2018)

NEVER a good time for this kind of news! My sincerest condolences. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 7, 2018)

So sorry to hear that news! Losing a parent is a tough thing... hang in there and reach out if you need anything.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 7, 2018)

Prayer's from my family to yours. Take care WB brother!!!! We are all just a phone call or PM away.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 7, 2018)

Likewise, prayers go out to you. Find comfort in having her in your world in both body and spiritual form. Lost mine 22 yrs ago. Still miss her deeply.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 7, 2018)

Lost my dad 25 years ago and my mom 5 years ago yesterday. You will always miss them but you'll still have them in your heart.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Truly sorry to hear this, my condolences Rodney.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Thank you all very much.


Rodney


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 7, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss Rodney. All my parents are long gone so I know your pain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 7, 2018)

Rodney I'm so sorry for your loss .. you and all your family is in my prayers.. i am sorry we didn't get to meet bud other opportunities will come around ... please call if you need anything at all ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2018)

Please accept my sincerest condolences Rodney.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Apr 7, 2018)

Sending our condolences

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Apr 8, 2018)

prayers for your family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 8, 2018)

Very sorry to hear Rodney.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Apr 8, 2018)

Sorry for your loss, prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 8, 2018)

I’m very sorry for your loss Rodney. It would have been a very special person to raise such a special person. Our thoughts and prayers are with you both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 8, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 11, 2018)

We laid moms to rest yesterday and I want th thank my second family for all their prayers. I also want to thank my Woodbarter family for all the flowers that were sent. My mother would have loved them

Thank all of you for your support.



Rodney

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 11, 2018)

It may be a bit before I get back on as Dad turned off the Wifi and I won't have any service unless I go to town.

Thanks again




Rodney

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Well guys back home and trying to get back into things. Thank everyone again for your prayers and well wishes. They meant a lot to me and my family. 
Found out I have a hot water leak under the slab in the center of the house. Looks like I will be kept busy dealing with that for a bit.
I need to find out who left me what from the get together. Really glad you guys went ahead and followed through with it. I would have liked to have been there.



Rodney

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2018)

Happy to hear your home but sorry to hear about your floor and plumbing problems, that sucks. I still have to get my backyard back together after the sewer dig and repair. But breaking the slab out of the middle of my house would suck even more! That is one of the good things about a house built on a basement, you can get to everything!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

